# Detroit Lions New Banner



## Mattmc74 (Apr 3, 2009)

This pretty much sums it up about the Lions!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

Ask DDorian to change your avatar picture


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 6, 2009)

I could do it myself - But the sevenface avatar is way better!


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)

I disagree.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 6, 2009)

they better watch for hairballs or they are going to choke 'again'


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 6, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> they better watch for hairballs or they are going to choke 'again'


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, you leave my Lions alone. I bleed Honolulu Blue....

except for college, then it's Blue and Maize... Go Wolverines!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2009)

I will agree with liking UofM but the Lions still suck!


----------

